# Kennel cough symptoms a day after receiving intranasal vaccine (Intra-



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and a first-time dog owner. This is a wonderful resource, and I hope some of you with experience can help with advice. I have a *9-month-old male Maltese named Darcy* whom I brought into my life only 4 days ago. He is absolutely wonderful, has a sweet and gentle temperament, and is picking up housetraining/crate-training extremely well.

Yesterday, I took him to the vet for his first comprehensive check-up after coming home, and to complete his vaccinations. He had already received all his "puppy shots," but needed Rabies and Kennel Cough vaccines. He received the *intranasal Kennel Cough vaccine* and seemed fine for 1 day. There were no symptoms of any coughing/hacking whatsoever.

Also, last night I took him to the park to eliminate, and it started to drizzle on the way back; he got damp from legs down and seemed shivering until I was able to blow-dry his hair back at home. Could this be a possible cause of symptoms?

Today, this afternoon, he began to *cough/hack mildly*; then this evening he started to *retch up clear phlegm* in small amounts. He is still eating and drinking normally and seems playful, but I am quite worried about the symptoms getting worse and him being in discomfort. (Does his throat hurt?)

My vet bill states that he received the *Intra-Trac-II ADT vaccine*. The link is here: http://www.drugs.com/vet/intra-trac-ii-adt.html

*The drug profile states that "Post vaccinal reactions consisting of mild canine kennel cough syndrome may occur following use of this vaccine."*

(1) *Does this mean that my pup currently has kennel cough in response to the vaccine (i.e., he is in fact sick)?* If so, can I be comforted that this is going to be a mild version of vaccine-induced illness? Or, are the symptoms fairly "harmless" and merely the body's response to developing immunity--the way that humans can get slight "flu-like" symptoms for a couple days after receiving a viral vaccine? Or, the least likely, is he reacting to the chilly, rainy walk last night?

(2) *Should I avoid taking him to the nearby park for peeing/pooing?* This is where he is training to pee outside, and I don't want to break up his new routine of regular outdoor training and indoor emergency-only wee pad training.

(3) *If he does have kennel cough, will it likely resolve itself, or do I need to get him antibiotics at the vet?* Should I be worried, and is there anything I can do to support his healing / accelerate healing time?

Thank you for any help/advice you can offer! I am going to call the vet tomorrow (the regular doctor had already left tonight when I phoned) but I would like to know your experiences.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is a common side effect from the kennel cough vaccine, just like mild flu-like symptoms are common with the human flu vaccine. It is usually self-limiting and gone in a few days. If it is really bothering him, your vet can prescribe a cough suppressant.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie had a similar reaction to intranasal vaccine. It took about a week for him to fully recover. Since I do not board Bogie, and have him groomed at home, I don't give him the vaccine anymore.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

First of all I would lke to say :Welcome 1: So glad you joined us and second I am sorry your new little Darcy is not feeling well. Hope he has a complete and quick recovery. Sometimes they have a reaction for a couple of days to the vaccine. But I would check back with your vet if you feel he is getting worse or just want to feel safe about the situation. Please post some pictures and stories about your little Darcy we would love to see him.

Lucy


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sounds like you have a very special little malt to learn so fast. Hope he is feeling much better soon.
We feel so bad when our little furbabies are not feeling well. Please let us know how he is doing tomorrow.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I have no answers... I just hope your little baby feels better real soon and I can't wait to see pics...


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I am comforted to know that others' Malteses had similar bad responses to the vaccine and still recovered under a week. I will post pictures as soon as I get my camera working! I also plan to call the vet tomorrow and see about the cough syrup--I hope it is easy to administer.

Darcy is learning to use his wee-wee pads extremely well, including a "target" cone that I made (using this Forum's great advice) out of a weighted soda bottle wrapped in wee pads. *The most heartbreaking part is that he's so smart, he's actually now using his pads to throw up on.* He's been coughing up little blobs of clear phlegm all evening. He's now actually _trotting to the extra wee pads I put around his play pen/crate to cough over them, so as to save me from a messy floor_! I thought at first this behavior was a coincidence, but I put another wee pad right next to the bed where he's sleeping next to my desk while I work, and *he will make the extra effort to exit the bed when he starts coughing and stand over the pad to cough and throw up phlegm*. This just makes me so terribly sad! I want him to get better soon.

Should I avoid walking him to the park to pee for a few days?

Also, thank you for the kind welcome and the really great support here.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!! You sound like a great furbaby mommy!!! I know Darcy is very lucky to have you for his mommy!!! For him to be going to such lengths so you don't have to clean his messes, well, can I bring my girls to your house so they can learn? :HistericalSmiley: 

You've been given great advice, and I pray Darcy will be 100% very soon!!! rayer: As for walking him to the park, if it is damp outside or chilly where he could chill, I think I would hold off at least a day or two until he no longers is hacking up phlegm. It is best to keep our furbabies away from other unknown dogs for a couple of weeks after their last vaccinations, but (and this is just my 2 cents) I would at the very least hold off until until he is no longer showing symptoms. I know that your training is going so well and you hate to break the routine, but it is just better to be safe than sorry. Are there usually other dogs in the park when you are there? Is there somewhere (outside) that you could go where other dogs usually do not go? 

Best of luck with Darcy....and we love lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi and welcome...
i don't have any advise as i've never had this experience but wanted to say I hope it all resolves quickly. Sounds like you have an exceptionally smart little guy there!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I know everyone else says "wait and see" but I say call your vet immediately as a safeguard. I have had three dogs have very severe reactions to the intranasal vaccine. I almost lost my silky...her reaction was very severe and was she sick for about 6 months, Kissi had to be put on two rounds of anti-biotics and our Australian shepherd was very sick and had to be
on anti-biotics also. These vaccines were given by three different vet and none around the same time. I will never give
the vaccine again.
Linda


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Kissi's Mom @ Jul 23 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809083


> I know everyone else says "wait and see" but I say call your vet immediately as a safeguard. I have had three dogs have very severe reactions to the intranasal vaccine. I almost lost my silky...her reaction was very severe and was she sick for about 6 months, Kissi had to be put on two rounds of anti-biotics and our Australian shepherd was very sick and had to be
> on anti-biotics also. These vaccines were given by three different vet and none around the same time. I will never give
> the vaccine again.
> Linda[/B]


Hi, everyone, thank you very much for the advice; I spoke with the vet who gave Darcy (1) *doxycycline* and (2) *Robitussin DM* mixed with some honey. My problem now is: *How do I get him to take the pills? I've already tried the beef-flavored Pill Pockets made by Greenies--he only eats the snack parts and then spits out the pill parts--he does not swallow the whole thing.* Also, I tried rubbing the Robitussin mixed with honey on his gums but could not even get it inside his mouth--he started squirming quite fiercely and I was only able to give him a tiny lick of the medication. Clearly this is not going to work--I need him to take his meds!

Any tricks, including where to hold my hand when trying to hold his mouth still, would be appreciated! I am feeling rather helpless here, as I have the meds and am unable to give them to him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Put him on a counter in a corner or between your legs. Instead of opening his mouth, just put the syringe for the liquid in the back of his cheek pouch a little at a time, giving him a chance to swallow. For the pill, try breaking it into a few pieces. Mix it in a few treats. Give him 2 with nothing, 1 with, 2 with nothing...you get the idea.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 23 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809172


> Put him on a counter in a corner or between your legs. Instead of opening his mouth, just put the syringe for the liquid in the back of his cheek pouch a little at a time, giving him a chance to swallow. For the pill, try breaking it into a few pieces. Mix it in a few treats. Give him 2 with nothing, 1 with, 2 with nothing...you get the idea.[/B]


Thank you so much, I will definitely try this. The vet said that if he tastes the pills, which are quite bitter, he may start foaming at the mouth; I'm trying to avoid making him become so scared of the pills that he rejects the surrounding treat as well. Will try the small pieces approach. (Just hope he doesn't start to hate me for giving him yucky meds.)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've had good luck mixing the pills with a tiny bit of creamy peanut butter (not chunky). Because of the stickiness they can't spit it out easily and they do like the taste.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i cut up small pieces of baked organic chicken as i have to pill dd and i also have used white potato , yams and sweet potato as she has allergies so am careful with what i use. She gulps it down. Also she is a spaz with liquid meds so vet showed me how to do it and it worked real well. he had her on table but you may want to try washing machine as that is working well as a grooming table for us lol and then grab hair at side of lip and squirt liquid behind the canine in that gap where pre molars are and massage neck to get them to swallow -- you grab hair the way the groomer does when grooming around eyes so they do not move - it worked and never have been able to do it any other way. I tried wrapping in towel and no way was that happening


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

also i would do honey separately as honey coats the throat and is a natural antibiotic so separating from the times of he cough syrup may give added relief

and i would never give this vaccine again  after this


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey is horrible to take medicine but she loves cheese so I cut the pill into pieces and hide them in pieces of cheese! She eats them up and doesn't even notice that she's just taken her medicine  Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Jul 24 2009, 12:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809311


> Bailey is horrible to take medicine but she loves cheese so I cut the pill into pieces and hide them in pieces of cheese! She eats them up and doesn't even notice that she's just taken her medicine  Hope your baby feels better soon.[/B]


Thank you SO MUCH to everyone for these incredibly specific and helpful tips!

I tried peanut butter and cream cheese--sadly no interest. But yellow American cheese, pinched into little balls, and fed as JMM recommended (a few without the pill and then one with the pill hidden inside) worked perfectly. He ate the pill without any suspicion. This is so wonderful b/c he is a bit picky about treats and cheese seems to be the magic solution!

I am so grateful to this forum's members for their generosity in writing back so quickly and with such relevant and good information. I was really stressed out about not being able to dose medication, so the cheese solution has totally lifted my mood today. Now it's just a matter of waiting out the week and seeing him improve.

:ThankYou: 

Many thanks,
Darcy's Mom


----------

